# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  واسه ازمون درس خوندن کیلویی یا پخش تو هفته؟؟؟؟همه کمک کنند

## webadres

سلام  من کنکوری ام و دارم قلم چی میرم   
یه سوال چند وقته ذهنمو درگیر کرده

واسه ازمون درس خوندن کیلویی یا پخش تو هفته؟؟؟؟

اخه من وقتی از رتبه های عالی انجمن میپرسم یه عده میگن ما درس رو کیلویی میخونیم یعنی مثلا امروز فصل دو زیست دوم رو هم کتاب درسیو میخونیم(کامل ) و هم تست کل فصل رو میزنیم و بعد میریم سراغ درس بعد(مثلا شیمی ) ولی یه عده دیگه میگن ما درسارو پخش می کنیم  هر روز یه مقداری از کتاب ها رو پیش میریم  

حالا کدوم روش درست تر و علمی تر وبهتره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## yaghma

*باید تنوع درسی باشه , نمیشه توی یک روز منحصرا یک درس رو خوند , که غیر این باشه زود خسته میشین.*

----------


## Saeed735

برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...



توی قسمت برنامه ریزی در این تاپیک نحوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمونو توضیح دادم...

----------


## webadres

منم نمیگم یه درس من می گم  مثلا اگه فرد میخواد 8 ساعت بخونه 3 ساعت میذاره رو زیست و 2ساعت هم شیمی و 2 ساعت هم فیزیک و 1 ساعت یک درس از دروس عمومی 

یا مثلا همون 8 ساعتو  اینجوری تقسیمش می کنه  2 ساعت زیست  1.5ساعت شیمی  1.5 فیزیک  0.5 ادبیات  0.5 عربی  1 ساعت دینی 0.5 ساعت زبان فارسی و 0.5 ساعت زبان انگلیسی  

کدوم درست تر ،بهتر و علمی تره و میتونه بازده بالاتری داشته باشه

----------


## webadres

> برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...
> 
> 
> 
> توی قسمت برنامه ریزی در این تاپیک نحوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمونو توضیح دادم...


سعید جان شما خودتون به همین روش پیش رفتید و نتیجه گرفتید ؟؟؟؟ اخه الان تو انجمن یه چیز دیگه ای میگن

----------


## m a h s a

بهترین روش اینه که خودتو بشناسی و پتانسیلتو ارزیابی کنی و بفهمی کدوم شیوه برای شخص خودت پربازده تره!!!حتی عمل دقیق به شیوه رتبه1هم ممکنه برای بعضیا جواب نده...چون آدما متفاوت هستن...موفق باشی

----------


## dow

به نظرم تنوع باشه بهتره. چون یه جایی چشم خورده. میگن تکرار برای ذهن ملال اور هستش. بنابراین بهتره به نظر من ها با بقیه کارندارم  :Yahoo (76): . پخش کردن بهتره

----------


## Last.Behi

اول یه دور کیلویی اما با سرعت زیاد بعد که یه دور کامل خوندی وکلیات رو یاد گرفتی برو پخش کن تو هفته تست بزن +نکات وجزییات رو یاد بگیر به نظرم روش خوبیه.

----------


## Saeed735

> سعید جان شما خودتون به همین روش پیش رفتید و نتیجه گرفتید ؟؟؟؟ اخه الان تو انجمن یه چیز دیگه ای میگن


چی میگن؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza.arvin

آخه یه ساعت طول می کشه مغز آدم با یه مبحث گرم بشه بهش بچسبه . چطورمیشه نیم ساعت زبان فارسی و عربی و فیزیک و شیمی و ... !!!!
اینا هم الکین . بازه زمانی 3-4 ساعته برای هر درس خیلی بهتر جواب میده .

----------


## Egotist

پتانسیل خودتُ باید بشناسی

یکی بازه های 4-5ساعته شیمی کمک میکنه بهش

یکی بازه 1-2ساعته

بشناس خودتُ

----------


## Saeed735

> آخه یه ساعت طول می کشه مغز آدم با یه مبحث گرم بشه بهش بچسبه . چطورمیشه نیم ساعت زبان فارسی و عربی و فیزیک و شیمی و ... !!!!
> اینا هم الکین . بازه زمانی 3-4 ساعته برای هر درس خیلی بهتر جواب میده .


نیم ساعت برای هر درس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


کی اینو گفته؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## webadres

پس شما چه روشی پیشنهاد میدید سعید  جان (من پستتانو خوندم و یه چیزایی دستم اومد )

مثلا واسه تیک 8  ادم 30 دقیقه هم تو روز وقت بذاره زیاده زیاد نیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> پس شما چه روشی پیشنهاد میدید سعید  جان (من پستتانو خوندم و یه چیزایی دستم اومد )
> 
> مثلا واسه تیک 8  ادم 30 دقیقه هم تو روز وقت بذاره زیاده زیاد نیست؟؟؟؟


یا نقل قول بگیرید و یا یاد کنید تا ببینم الان این پستتونو شانسکی دیدم...


ببینید من توی تاپیکی ک لینکشو بت دادم در مورد برنامه ریزی ازمون حرف زدم...ببینید...

*نحوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمون:


درسایی که قراره دو هفته ی دیگه     ازمون بدی رو به دو بخش تقسیم کن...این هفته نصفشو بخون...مرورهاشو بکن و     تست بزن....هفته ی دیگه هم قسمت بعدیشو بخون...

مثلا قراره 30 صفحه ریاضی...
40 صفحه فیزیک...
22 صفجه دینی...
12 صفحه عربی...
و...
.
.
.
تو آزمون بیاد...

هفته ی اول...یک دوم از برنامرو اجرا میکنی.... 15 صفحه ریاضی...20 صفحه فیزیک و 11 صفحه دینی ...6 صفحه عربی بخون...هفته ی دومم بقیشو میخونی...


حالا ببین هر اندازه درس که برای این هفته مشخص     کردی چند جلسه زمان میخان مثلا: اون 15 صفحه ریاضیو رو تو یک هفته توی  چند    جلسه میتونی تموم کنی؟مثلا میگی 15 صفحه 

ی ریاضی رو تو 3 جلسه تمومم...20 صفحه ی فیزیک رو توی 4 جلسه...5/5صفحه ی     دینی رو توی توی یک جلسه میخونم...6 صفحه ی عربیم توی یه جلسه تمومم...



حالا با توجه به جلسات برنامه روزانتو بریز:




شنبه:یک چهارم فیزیک ...یک سوم ریاضی...و همه ی دینی...



1شنبه:دو چهارم فیزیک....دو سوم ریاضی...به     جای دینی درسی رو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون..چون   من   فقط چند تا درس رو مثال زدم...همه ی دروس رو که نمیشه تو 

یه روز خوند...مثلا ما 6 صفحه هم عربی داریم ...شنبه تو برنامه     ننداختم...تا اول دینی رو تموم کنم...امروز که دینی تموم شد عربی رم میارم     تو برنامه...



2 شنبه:سه چهارم فیزیک...سه سوم ریاضی...به جای دینی و عربی که تمومه یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و تا حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...


 
3شنبه:چهارچهارم فیزیک...به     جای ریاضی و دینی و عربی که تموم شده یه درسو که قراره تو ازمون بیاد و    تا  حالا نخوندیو بخون...ینی یه درس جدیدو بیار تو برنامه...



4شنبه:مرور و تست زنی برای درسهایی که خوندی...مرور دورسی که شنبه و یکشنبه خوندم...



5شنبه:مرور و تست برای دروسی که خوندی...مرور دروسی که دوشنبه و سه شنبه خوندم...



جمعه:روز جبران عقب ماندگی....میتونی تست هم بزنی....




...بعد از این هفته ی بعد هم به این روال پیش برو...



فقط برای دروس بازه ی مطالعاتی تعیین کن..مثلا     ساعت 8 تا 10 ریاضی..10 ونیم تا 12 عربی و غیره...چون اگه اینطور پیش نری     برنامت کلا بهم میخوره و یهو میبینی یه روزه داری 

میخونی و هنوز زیست تموم نشده...



--در ضمن سعی کن هفته ی اول کمتر عمومی بخونی و بیشتر روی دروس اختصاصی فوکوس کن..تو هفته ی دوم کم کم عمومیا بیشتر شن..*

----------


## webadres

> یا نقل قول بگیرید و یا یاد کنید تا ببینم الان این پستتونو شانسکی دیدم...
> 
> 
> ببینید من توی تاپیکی ک لینکشو بت دادم در مورد برنامه ریزی ازمون حرف زدم...ببینید...
> 
> *نحوه برنامه ریزی برای ازمون:
> 
> 
> درسایی که قراره دو هفته ی دیگه     ازمون بدی رو به دو بخش تقسیم کن...این هفته نصفشو بخون...مرورهاشو بکن و     تست بزن....هفته ی دیگه هم قسمت بعدیشو بخون...
> ...


  یعنی حتی واسه دروس عمومی مثل زنگ های مدرسه زمانی معادل 1.5 ساعت در نظر بگیرم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## webadres

یه سوال دیگه  :  شما نوشتید که شنبه مثلا دینی رو بخونیم این خوندن یعنی این که کلا فقط مطالعه کنیم و تست نزنیم و تست های رو بذارید از 4 شنبه تا جمعه ؟  اخه من مثلا یه فصل دینی که میخونم 3 روز بعد  میرم هر چی تست دارم میزنم

----------


## 8521633

> سلام  من کنکوری ام و دارم قلم چی میرم   
> یه سوال چند وقته ذهنمو درگیر کرده
> 
> واسه ازمون درس خوندن کیلویی یا پخش تو هفته؟؟؟؟
> 
> اخه من وقتی از رتبه های عالی انجمن میپرسم یه عده میگن ما درس رو کیلویی میخونیم یعنی مثلا امروز فصل دو زیست دوم رو هم کتاب درسیو میخونیم(کامل ) و هم تست کل فصل رو میزنیم و بعد میریم سراغ درس بعد(مثلا شیمی ) ولی یه عده دیگه میگن ما درسارو پخش می کنیم  هر روز یه مقداری از کتاب ها رو پیش میریم  
> 
> حالا کدوم روش درست تر و علمی تر وبهتره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این سوالی که می پرسی مث اینه که من بپرسم
من الان میخوام درس بخونم
حالا شلوار کردی مشکی بپوشم یا قهوه ای زندان دوز!!!!!!!!!!!

Galexy Note 10.1

----------


## Saeed735

> یه سوال دیگه  :  شما نوشتید که شنبه مثلا دینی رو بخونیم این خوندن یعنی این که کلا فقط مطالعه کنیم و تست نزنیم و تست های رو بذارید از 4 شنبه تا جمعه ؟  اخه من مثلا یه فصل دینی که میخونم 3 روز بعد  میرم هر چی تست دارم میزنم


تست بزنید ولی تستس اموزشی بزنید...ینی همراه با خوندن تست هم حل کنید...

----------


## Saeed735

> یعنی حتی واسه دروس عمومی مثل زنگ های مدرسه زمانی معادل 1.5 ساعت در نظر بگیرم ؟؟؟؟


این دیگه مونده ب خودت...باید ببینی مثلا درس 1 دینی رو در چند روز تموم میکنی؟مثلا در 3 روز...این سه روز برای هر روز چند صفحه باید بخونی تا تموم شه؟مثلا 5 صفحه...ین 5 صفحه چند ساعت زمان نیاز داره؟مثلا روزی 2 ساعت...

----------


## hldvlpln

دوستان حالا مشکل من اینکه فرضا وقتی میگم 4 ساعت میخوام زیست بخونم بعد نمیدونم تو این 4 صفحه باید چند صفحه بخونم یا بهتر بگم چند صفحه بخونم خوبه؟

----------


## Hellion

> دوستان حالا مشکل من اینکه فرضا وقتی میگم 4 ساعت میخوام زیست بخونم بعد نمیدونم تو این 4 صفحه باید چند صفحه بخونم یا بهتر بگم چند صفحه بخونم خوبه؟


ادامه بده تا جایی که رسیدی ...

----------


## hldvlpln

> ادامه بده تا جایی که رسیدی ...


نمیشه که من یه حداکثر زمانی واسه 5تا 6 درس گذاشتم کنار که باید تموم اون درس هارو توی اون بازه زمانی تموم کنم و بعد برم سراغ یه سری کار دیگه متاسفانه شدیدا هم سرعت خوندنم ضعیفه.

----------


## Hellion

> نمیشه که من یه حداکثر زمانی واسه 5تا 6 درس گذاشتم کنار که باید تموم اون درس هارو توی اون بازه زمانی تموم کنم و بعد برم سراغ یه سری کار دیگه متاسفانه شدیدا هم سرعت خوندنم ضعیفه.


خوب دیگه باید سرعتتو ببری بالا اولین کار وسواتو کم کن خیلی سرعتت بالا میشه بعدش ساعتتو ببر بالا کیفیت خود به خودی میره بال ا مشکل حل میشه

----------


## hldvlpln

> خوب دیگه باید سرعتتو ببری بالا اولین کار وسواتو کم کن خیلی سرعتت بالا میشه بعدش ساعتتو ببر بالا کیفیت خود به خودی میره بال ا مشکل حل میشه


بله این وسواس رو خوب اومدی خیلی چیز ناجوریه.

----------


## sina a

جواب این سوال فقط ی چیز هس اونم اینک هر جور که خودت راحتی جلو برو.من خودم خیلی دنبال این جور چیزا بودم اما آخر سر فهمیدم ک هر جور که خودم جلو برم بهتره

----------


## masood2013

> آخه یه ساعت طول می کشه مغز آدم با یه مبحث گرم بشه بهش بچسبه . چطورمیشه نیم ساعت زبان فارسی و عربی و فیزیک و شیمی و ... !!!!
> اینا هم الکین . بازه زمانی 3-4 ساعته برای هر درس خیلی بهتر جواب میده .


به شدت تایید میکنم حرف علیرضا خان رو، منم اینجوری میخونم و خیلی هم راضی هستم از این روش، کیلویی خیلی بهتره، یه مبحث رو کامل تموم کنین، بعد برین سراغ مبحث یا درس بعدی.

----------

